# Preseason GAME 2: Boston Celtics vs. Toronto Raptors



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> *BOSTON CELTICS VS. TORONTO RAPTORS*
> 
> Verizon Arena (Manchester, NH)
> October 14, 2005 - 7:30PM (TV: FSNE) ​  The Celtics get back to work tonight as they host the Toronto Raptors at Verizon Arena in Manchester, NH. The Green will be looking for their first win of the preseason after an 86-96 loss to the Cleveland Cavaliers on Tuesday night. Despite falling short on the scoreboard, the Celtics played good basketball and should feel confident heading into tonight’s match-up. Here’s what to watch for tonight as The Green continue to build toward their Opening Night showdown against the New York Knicks on November 2.
> ...




<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="cBTopGrid" colspan="3">*2005-2006 CELTICS SCHEDULE

* </td> </tr><tr> <td class="cbSideGrid" nowrap="nowrap" width="0">







</td> <td style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255);" align="left" height="100%" valign="top" width="100%"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="gScGNavBar" width="100%"> OCTOBER | NOVEMBER | DECEMBER | JANUARY | FEBRUARY | MARCH | APRIL |MAY | JUNE

 </td></tr> <tr class="gScGTitle"></tr></tbody></table><table class="gScGTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td class="gScGHeader" width="60">
</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="75">*Time**</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="80">*Local TV*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="90">*Venue*..................................</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="114">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven"> Fri 14</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> 
Toronto Preseason 

 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> FSNE </td> <td class="gSGRowEven">Verizon Arena, Manchester, NH</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks is injured won't play tonight nor vs the Bulls.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

How did he get injured?

I'm only catching some of the FSNE broadcast right now. Will Bynum is playing tonight?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

"I...I...I have a tremendous _like_ for Justin Reed. He may even be on the dancecard."

- ? ()


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> How did he get injured?
> 
> I'm only catching some of the FSNE broadcast right now. Will Bynum is playing tonight?


No clue, Mike has an interview with him right now.

"I know I'm in 3rd year, but I don't consider myself a vet because I still have a lot to learn...I ask the coaches how I'm doing this and that."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh crap:

Max: 

"It's just playing under a coach that likes you."
"Marcus was Danny's pick, but I don't think he's a guy of Doc."
"Doc has shown that Banks is not his most favorite guy."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Pierce and Doc Rivers, among others singing at Pierce's karaoke bar (Alley Cat).

Cedric Maxwell: "I think it sounds like a cat that was run over."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

For those who cannot watch the game, here is a running game log that will fill you in.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> No clue.


Left Tibia stress reaction.

He'll get a X-Ray and MRI.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks has a left shin injury.

Greene will get some minutes and Bynum.

It's funny, before the game they were talking about the PG's and most of highlights were about Banks, while West and Dickau were just talking.

I also cannot understand West with his accent. :-/


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh God, Dan Dickau just got left in dust by MIKE JAMES!

You wanna say the crossover was sick, but it was MIKE JAMES!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Matt Bonner has all of the game's seven points (in four minutes).

Tommy: "Home court advantage?"

Pierce with a good play, getting the ball and powering his way to the basket, making the layup and drawing a foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

James is abusing Dickau, 2 straight layups and a free throw.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

danny dickau is gettin BURNED....


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

mike james just beat dickau off the dribble for two and-1s in a row...this guy is atrocious at defense


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

this is getting ugly...

i miss marcus banks already :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Greene is in, and made a great pass...too bad it was to a Raptor. It was so simple too, a bounce pass.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West starting did not work.

Dan Dickau starting does not work.

What's next? Orien Greene? Will Bynum?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

pokpok said:


> this is getting ugly...
> 
> i miss marcus banks already :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:



I tell ya, Doc is the :devil: he has something to do with it. :angel:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The only Celtics player performing well at a consistent level right now is Mark Blout.

Definitely not a good sign.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I tell ya, Doc is the :devil: he has something to do with it. :angel:



yep... they said hes injured or something... what was the "injury"??


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Premier said:


> The only Celtics player performing well at a consistent level right now is Mark Blout.
> 
> Definitely not a good sign.


yep.. ugh.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Pierce almost "posterized" Araujo.

He missed the dunk, hurt Rafael, and hit his two free throws.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Premier said:


> Paul Pierce almost "posterized" Araujo.
> 
> He missed the dunk, hurt Rafael, and hit his two free throws.


if pierce dropped 10 lbs... he woulda made that dunk


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

matt bonner is playing like lebron... what the...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm sorry did Greene just get a rebound, passed to one one, got the pass and passed to Ricky?

Mike (laughing):

"You cannot stop Matt Bonner, you can just hope to contain him." :rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Orien Greene is really moving his feet well on defense. I'm going to like him.

Matt Bonner has like eleven points (just made a tip in) on five for five shooting. He just stole the ball (getting in the passing lane). Matt Bonner > Brian Scalabrine for less money.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Premier said:


> Orien Greene is really moving his feet well on defense. I'm going to like him.
> 
> Matt Bonner has like eleven points (just made a tip in) on five for five shooting. He just stole the ball (getting in the passing lane). Matt Bonner > Brian Scalabrine for less money.


home town type player too :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gorman with another funny:

"They should have a rule in the NBA that preseason games don't go into overtime, they should have a free throw shooting contest."


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Turns game off*


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Greene looks a bit nervous, but his favorite player is Jason Kidd, so now I'm forced to like him.

Veal is picking up where he left off.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

this is gonna be a long season with the veal...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

scalabrine is a boy playing amongst men...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Great play by Reed on D.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Bosh is too fast for Perkins, he can't guard him.

I think that Gomes will pick him up.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bosh just swatted away Justin Reed's failed layup attempt.

Orien Greene is a poor ballhandler at the point guard position. Not good.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Is it me or have the CEltics turned the ball over like 15 times this quarter.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Thirteen.

Mark Blount (4)
Dan Dickau (2)
Orien Greene (2)
Brian Scalabrine (2)
Raef LaFrentz (1)
Ricky Davis (1)
Paul Pierce (1)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

First quarter.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>12</td><td>5-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, PF</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>12</td><td>5-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Corey Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alvin Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Robert Pack, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tierre Brown, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Williams, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pape Sow, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bryant Matthews, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Toree Morris, C</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*13-24*</td><td>*2-6*</td><td>*4-8*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*32*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*54.2%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>10</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>8</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Will Bynum, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Curtis Borchardt, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

this is not gonna work...

this is really gonna be a long season with these new guys...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I like how every time Veal touched the ball it was either a turnover or a miss. Mostly turnovers.

GREEN.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins should get a lot of hooks this season, his arms are even longer than before.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

They should give Veal a bigger shot or make him loose weight.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

17 points off turns. Wow.

Blount 4 turns? What?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

What a ****ty game. Can't be mad at the young's though...Hopefully they can turn it around.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Good thing we're making Bonner and James look like superstars.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> 17 points off turns. Wow.
> 
> Blount 4 turns? What?



At least he's scoring and playing inside, he even has like two rebounds. He's earning some of his paycheck, unlike someone else...unless the Raptors are paying him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Premier said:


> The only Celtics player performing well at a consistent level right now is Mark Blout.
> 
> Definitely not a good sign.




It's still true.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Blount's filling it up...11 pts.

Pierce going headbandless??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Say what you want Prem, but I'm like Blount so far, he even challenged Bosh's shot as best as you can.

He's not doing bad to say "sadly."


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Narrowed to 10pts. 

Did he put the starters out there or something?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Narrowed to 10pts.
> 
> Did he put the starters out there or something?



Yes, except Dickau. Gomes is playing the 3 and Ricky the 1.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce is passing very well. He just had his fourth assist, the most recent on a fast-break leading it to Ryan Gomes for the easy layup.

Ricky Davis is the best point guard in tonights team.

We've stolen the ball in the last two possessioins playing the passing lanes.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i love ricky's D!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's not like any of our actual PG's are doing anything, so why not give Ricky a shot?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ricky Davis is in playoff mode. He's abusing James, and doing great at the point.

Down by 4.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I agree Blount is doing good, but when three players should be doing better than him and aren't, it's not a good sign. Pierce has twelve points (ten being free throws).

Comeback to end the second? Down four with seconds left.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Pierce is getting to the line at will. 

It's all fun and games until the starters are out again.

And wouldn't Ricky Davis in playoff mode mean he is transparent?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce just cut off Rose about 2 seconds before he even went to his right, and they call it a blocking foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Pierce is getting to the line at will.
> 
> It's all fun and games until the starters are out again.
> 
> And wouldn't Ricky Davis in playoff mode mean he is transparent?



Haha, yes it would, but I meant in Paul Pierce playoff mode (the good one.)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Raef LaFrentz has made every shot he has attempted (3-3 on the field; 3-3 at the line; ten points).

We're down two (57-55) at the half.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Halftime.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>16</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>16</td><td>5-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, PF</td><td>17</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>17</td><td>5-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Corey Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alvin Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tierre Brown, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Robert Pack, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>11</td><td>0-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Williams, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pape Sow, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>13</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bryant Matthews, GF</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Toree Morris, C</td><td>0</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*19-42*</td><td>*2-9*</td><td>*17-26*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*57*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*45.2%*</td><td>*22.2%*</td><td>*65.4%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (8)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>17</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>15</td><td>3-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>17</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>10-10</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>12</td><td>5-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>11</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Will Bynum, G</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Curtis Borchardt, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Does anyone know what frequency the WROK radio station is? Is that what it's called (the one that will have the Celtics games)? And do they start broadcasting during the season?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

1440 AM


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Every year I hope that NESN will buy the broadcasting rights for the Celtics because I'm just getting sick of hearing Gary and Greg talk about the Patriots and Red Sox during the C's time.

If we were on NESN we'd have our own before and after game show.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Pierce getting to the line a ton..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I just witnessed a Mark Blount block out!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I just witnessed a Mark Blount block out!


I just witnessed Mark Blount HUSTLE FOR A CHARGE!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> I just witnessed Mark Blount HUSTLE FOR A CHARGE!


And a "nifty" pass to Raef LaFrentz.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount with the offensive rebound and tip in and then he precedes to show a little emotion by celebrating his basket.

Dickau has made some nice, crisp passes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Mark Blount with the offensive rebound and tip in and then he precedes to show a little emotion by celebrating his basket.
> 
> Dickau has made some nice, crisp passes.


Gorman just said the same thing about Blount and emotion.

Dickau sucks at everything else though tonight. I think he's been blocked every time he shot, and blown by every time he was on D.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Another Dickau turnover resulting in a Toronto fastbreak and a Bosh layup.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kendrick Perkins, *great *defensive rebound and outlet pass.

Boston fastbreak, which leads to a Ricky Davis dunk.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

OH MY GOD.

PERKINS WITH A MONSTER REBOUND AND A MONSTER OUTLET. wow.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Down four, 78-74 at the end of the third.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>23</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>20</td><td>8-13</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>20</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, PF</td><td>28</td><td>4-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>22</td><td>5-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Corey Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alvin Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tierre Brown, PG</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Robert Pack, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>17</td><td>1-10</td><td>0-3</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Williams, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pape Sow, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>18</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bryant Matthews, GF</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Toree Morris, C</td><td>0</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td>15</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*27-64*</td><td>*4-13*</td><td>*20-29*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*31*</td><td>*78*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*42.2%*</td><td>*30.8%*</td><td>*69.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (10)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>29</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>15</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>25</td><td>4-7</td><td>2-3</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>26</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>15-18</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>25</td><td>6-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>12</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Will Bynum, G</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Curtis Borchardt, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>11</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


 <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

West is also injured...

Veal should just sit down.


I also like Reed's shot, it's not the most beautiful thing but it always goes in.

Gomes is also good.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Imagine what kinda show Paul would be putting on right now if this were a reg. season game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great play by Greene, passing the ball up the court, resulting in a Justin Reed fast-break layup.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Great play by Greene, passing the ball up the court, resulting in a Justin Reed fast-break layup.


There was two straight times he did that, I wish he had a better handle.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We're up one point; 86-85 with 6:23 left in the fourth.

Gomes and Reed have impressed. Greene, also.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gomes is a beast, he will play and will have a big impact this season. He even got fouled on his last play.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

LMAO @ Scalabrine with the behind the back pass.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

:rofl:

Scalabrine turns it over; deflects it and tries to pick it up. When he does, he attempts the worst behind the back pass ever (no one was around him; really). Gomes manages to catch it (the pass was behind Gomes) and hit the layup (two-hand slam).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gomes is a beast, a freaking beast, he can score THROUGH everyone.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

im liking gomes...

ALOT...

:biggrin:


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

gomes is like the new eric williams to me...but better! :biggrin:


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

once again... 

not a lot of gerald green... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jose Calderon, the Raptors point guard, attempted a shot, and tipped the rebound (from like the free throw line) to a perimeter player.

Good effort by him.

I like Ryan Gomes.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What does the staff see in Veal? Honestly, he should have just stay in New Jersey, we don't have anyone like Jason Kidd that will make him look good.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Justin Reed showcasing his shooting (and offensive) ability with his nice turn-around jumper (opposite side).


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> What does the staff see in Veal? Honestly, he should have just stay in New Jersey, we don't have anyone like Jason Kidd that will make him look good.


its so true...


i love how the staff praised the veal that he has really good basketball IQ...

but obviously he isnt showing it on the court... hes terrible...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

5 years people...5 years...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Justin Reed showcasing his shooting (and offensive) ability with his nice turn-around jumper (opposite side).



Reed and Gomes have made some nice passes to each other and scored on most of them. They like to assist each other. 

I'm not going to comment on Brian at all for the rest of the week.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Justin Reed beats the buzzer with his layup. A lot of passes on that possession.

Up four with 26.1 seconds left (104-100). Raptors ball.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Tommy:

"A Red Head, with a Read Beard, I'm feeling home."

After they showed a big red headed/bearded guy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kendrick Perkins is a rebounding beast.

106-100, Celtics. Perkins at the line with 1.(something) seconds left.

Game over.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I'm not going to comment on Brian at all for the rest of the week.


not possible... :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Final.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="14" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="bodytext" align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, PF</td><td>29</td><td>4-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>35</td><td>6-9</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>17</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>23</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>22</td><td>8-13</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="bodytext" align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td>17</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>17</td><td>1-10</td><td>0-3</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>27</td><td>6-11</td><td>1-3</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Toree Morris, C</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>13</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bryant Matthews, GF</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tierre Brown, PG</td><td>19</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Corey Williams, G</td><td>6</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>
> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*35-83*</td><td>*6-20*</td><td>*24-34*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*23*</td><td>*36*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*42*</td><td>*100*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*42.2%*</td><td>*30.0%*</td><td>*70.6%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 17 (24)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="14" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="bodytext" align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>29</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>15-18</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>26</td><td>4-7</td><td>2-3</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>25</td><td>6-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>30</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>16</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="bodytext" align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">O Greene</td><td>18</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>23</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-8</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">8</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>18</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>16</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R Gomes</td><td>23</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-9</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Will Bynum, G</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">G Green</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Curtis Borchardt, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>
> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*29-60*</td><td>*3-9*</td><td>*46-60*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*44*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*107*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*48.3%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*76.7%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 26 (22)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

whats with gerald green and his REALLY limited minutes??

i wanna see this kid play "his game" and preseason is the best time for him to show what hes got..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

pokpok said:


> whats with gerald green and his REALLY limited minutes??
> 
> i wanna see this kid play "his game" and preseason is the best time for him to show what hes got..


We don't need Green, we need more Scalabrine.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

pokpok said:


> whats with gerald green and his REALLY limited minutes??
> 
> i wanna see this kid play "his game" and preseason is the best time for him to show what hes got..



Preseason is also Doc's time to see what he's got. This isn't summer league. Opening day is just around the corner and Doc's got to try and figure out some rotations. With AJ, TA, and Marcus out of the line up, he's got to establish lineups going against NBA competition. 

Practice is the best time for Gerald to show what he's got. I want to see Gerald play as much as the next guy because of all I've read about concerning his potential, but that doesn't mean he's earned his minutes yet. If he plays well in practice, it will result in more time on the floor. 

As much as Doc can drive a man nuts, I do believe that he coaches to win and if he felt that Gerald Green is the right guy to give minutes to in order to help the team win, Gerald would've got more minutes tonight.


----------

